# Tonometry



## jccoder (Feb 21, 2009)

If the ED physician states that Tonometry was done and normal with readings of 8 and 10, is this enough to code 92499 which our coding software directed me to.


----------



## codinggreen (Feb 22, 2009)

92100 is for serial tonometry... your documentation should reveal if 8 and 10 are measurements for both eyes done two times in the same day

...or... 8 for OD and 10 for OS which does not constitute a "series" of testing.

if 8 & 10 is just for 1 set of test then you just roll it to the E&M.

hope this will help.


----------

